# Drying Apples



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, today I did it, . . . put out 4 pans of apples to dry, . . . just like Mom used to do (as well as I can recollect from 50 years ago).

Anyway, . . . looking forward to dried apple pies this winter.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With a dried apple pie, do you add water before or after you bake it?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a bit confused (not uncommon) I have apples on my trees but usually wait till the first frost to pick them, I am guessing you store bought the apple?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Hey, there used to be a dude here who went by a name something like Montana Rancher. I've been kinda missing that salty old tread head. 

(This is my way of saying welcome back!)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds good on the dried apples. My Daddy always said if a person was broke and hungry..dried apples and buttermilk would fill them up. Did you do anything special to the apples to keep them turning brown?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I love dried apples and dry them on a regular basis. As far as keeping them from turning brown, I dip the apple slices in a mixture of 1/2 lemon juice and 1/2 water and let them soak for about five minutes...the end up fantastic and cannot taste any lemon in the finished product...JM2C


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips on the lemon juice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmmm Dried apples sounds good. How long do they keep after dried? Can you spice them before drying? I am thinking about using then for snacks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Mmmm Dried apples sounds good. How long do they keep after dried? Can you spice them before drying? I am thinking about using then for snacks.


Cinnamon sprinkled on after quick dunk in lemon juice before dehydrating then put in a glass jar they keep a long time. Great for snacking.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

All Mom did was peel em, slice em, put em on a sanitized piece of metal roof she had, . . . then covered them with cheese cloth to keep the bugs off.

When dried, . . . she put them i the oven for a couple hours, . . . maybe 250 or so, . . . just in case a fly or something got in there and laid any eggs.

They would then go into a pillow case, . . . went upstairs in the attic, . . . by the chimney.

When she wanted them, . . . we'd take a pan up, . . . and I think we were never smart enough to measure right. There always seemed to be more than she wanted for her recipe, . . . so we had to force ourselves to eat the leftovers. :joyous:

I've tried apples in a dehydrator, . . . nahhhhh, . . . sun dried apples have a whole different flavor, . . . and yes, they are brown, . . . no lemon, no sugar, just apples in the sun.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Hawg. That's what I was wondering.


----------

